# Schedule your boat detailing today to secure an appointment



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

Preventive protection from the elements will keep your boat looking newer and reduce depreciation.

I will custom tailor a program to fit your needs & budget.

I am mobile and will come to you or you can bring your boat by trailer or water to my site at Harbor View Marine, a full service marina which can lift up to 20,000 lb. and get a DISCOUNT.

Call or e-mail me at the information below to get more information!

Looking forward to doing business with you!


----------

